# Leaves turning yellow 1 month into flowering on bottom of plants why???



## Smoking1 (Oct 16, 2006)

my plants start out healthy then about a month into flowering the bottom of the plants start showing more and more yellow leaves. I heard you should leave these and I heard to snip them off. My question is why do you think this is happening?


----------



## Capt. Zigzag (Oct 17, 2006)

It's because the plant is using up it's Nitrogen (N). This is normal in flower. If all else is well then let it go. If it gets alarming, then change to a food with a little more (N) in the numbers.

Should be fine though.

Gently pull on the leaf. If the plant gives it up, then it was it's time. If not, leave (HA) it.

-


----------

